# UR Front upper bar



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Just got my UR bar and installed it and i am loving how the car feels around corners. Its not a crazy amazing difference but enough to feel. Next step ISM Rear sway bar and front sway links. This car is turning into a nice little ride

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Hey, that looks familiar, lol.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha Nahhh. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

Got a link?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Stampedenit said:


> Got a link?


a link? you mean to buy one? I'm not sure cause i got it used. Maybe boats can chime in on this. I think he got it through Insane Speed but i'm not sure.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...great for people who *road*- and *slolam*-race their Cruzes, but not necessarily useful for general *street* racers.


This car feels like it has more body roll than I am used to. The bar makes me feel better going around sharp bends and such in my normal driving. But your right it's not gonna really get full use unless i take up autocross lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Got it from Steve, check out insanespeedmotorsports.com


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I also bought mine from Steve at ISM and I also bought the rear upper bar as well. To me the car feels more stable and I'm very happy with those products.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

